

What's your problem?? - ced83fra

What problem do you often face ? What could make your life easier ? What do you think should be improved, or resolved in your city&#x2F;country&#x2F;world, at work, or outside work ?<p>I am an experienced web developer ready to do amazing things ; improve people&#x27;s life, solving problems... so tell me about yours, and we&#x27;ll see what can be done!
======
read
My biggest problem is dealing with people who act mindlessly.

Like people talking loudly in a common work room, people not noticing they
make a mess, people standing in the middle of a common walking path - or
blocking an entrance, and generally acting as if the sun revolves around them.
People acting as if there are no other people around them.

I don't know what can be done about that.

------
anywherenotes
I recently bought a car, but while looking I would have liked to have a
comparison tool.

I wanted to filter on price, color, and than see cars next to each other, to
see how they look. They would have to be to scale. Hopefully you could also
drive it around a little in the virtual space, and see how they accelerate vs.
other cars, how wide are the turns, etc.

Now filtering on price does not mean that I want to see cars in same price
range. I would have liked to see all sedans in one price range, and minivans
in another (I was not shopping for suv, but that would be there too). So
basically you should be able to group cars, and filter by groups/sub-groups.

I wouldn't pay for the service, but I would have bought a car from this
service. I used carsdirect.com in 2000 to buy a car, and tried to use it now
unsuccessfully, went through truecar.com instead.

------
techaddict009
Exactly I am not having problem but I am searching solution to two things, if
you can help me out.

1 - How to go SF ? What are the easiest immigration path ways to SF ? 2 - I Am
PHP dev (Core) what should I learn more ?

~~~
dbirulia
There are a lot of great start ups that are willing to bring brilliant
engineers here to Silicon Valley. But these days start ups are no looking for
"PHP developers" these days, start ups are looking for smart, energetic
developers who are not just focussed on one language. I don't think I know any
developer who is coding in only One specific language right now. Most
important thing is your experience and domain knowledge.

Remember language is just a tool and you should be ready to learn a new tool
within a few days/weeks. Also I would recommend to start contributing to open
source projects, or start your own open source project at GitHub for example.

Indicate your knowledge and interests. Participate in discussions and connect
to new people with similar interests. For example if you are the smartest
engineer that has a great experience in OCR (optical character recognition)
and you contribute a lot in open source projects that build frameworks for OCR
like Open CV + you have your blog where you share some thoughts on OCR and
write some tutorials. I'm sure sometime you will be contacted by Silicon
Valley start up that needs you.

------
amarghose
If you have any experience with Ruby on Rails and jQuery please email me at
Amar@Zenmaid.com

------
wreegab
Need volunteer translators for that GPLv3 project I am working on.

